# Caraway Light rye thin sliced using my newly modified Chef's Choice Slicer



## daveomak (Apr 1, 2019)

Freshly made bread....
...Really thin............................................... Fairly thin................
...
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 .....
	

		
			
		

		
	







I recently sharpened the "jagged" toothed blade... using a Cratex rubber stone...   works awesome...  The new aluminum plate added to the platen helps much...  Keeps the blade next the the support for what you are slicing.....





	

		
			
		

		
	
..
	

		
			
		

		
	







I make all my breads on a 40+ year old Panasonic Bread making machine..  Check out those spade connectors...  No wide blade...





	

		
			
		

		
	
..

.....


----------



## Medina Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

That rye looks good Dave. That is my next bread i'll make. I need to order rye flour


----------



## daveomak (Apr 1, 2019)

I had to order it directly from King Arthur..  It was the least expensive place I found...


----------

